# 340 Weatherby Ammunition - FOR SALE



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I have three boxes of 340 Weatherby Mag ammunition for sale!

225 grain Hornady Interlock Spire Points.

These normally sell for $84.99 on Weatherby's website, but I will let them go for 50 dollars a box. I sold my 340 Weatherby and thought I cleared out all of my ammo, but I just stumbled upon these.


----------

